# Help with picture?



## happyyogi (Nov 14, 2003)

Can you please tell me how to add a picture under my name? Also where do you find the pictures that go under there? I notice everyone seems to have one, but I have no idea how to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 15, 2003)

You can search the Internet for a picture that you like and for a topic that you like. What you want is to set is your avatar which can be set via My Home -&gt; Personal Preferences (it is a bit at the bottom)

Once you have found the picture you want you must ensure that it is a bit small (cause it will be resized to 80x80 pixels and that the location of the picture on the Internet is either yours or you have the permission of the owner of the site. Following that you right mouse click on the picture and select properties. You copy the location and name of the image and paste it in the relevant text box under My Home -&gt; Personal Preferences (Edit). Click Submit and you are there.

Nikos


----------



## happyyogi (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks very much!!!


----------



## ccd (Nov 17, 2003)

I hade the same question.........
Once I've got a picture where should I put it? I'm still not clear on that. The option in" personal pref" is the "url" how do I do that


----------



## ccd (Nov 19, 2003)

Helpppp....I thought I did it right but I read that I can't use a folder from Yahoo...then how can I use these pics......I copied them into a folder in my computer from a free download website......do I have to give that website's address? ( sorry, I did a search and I can't find the answer)

thanks in advance


----------



## Allandra (Nov 19, 2003)

Yahoo does not allow direct linking.  However, Picture Trail does ( http://www.picturetrail.com ).


----------



## Stylepink (Nov 20, 2003)

How do I put a pic in my signature line? Where does that go?


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 20, 2003)

It goes in the relevant box which is located under My Home -&gt; Personal Preferences (Edit). You will need to use the image tag enclosed by the URL of the picture you want.

Nikos


----------



## ccd (Nov 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:* 
Yahoo does not allow direct linking.  However, Picture Trail does ( http://www.picturetrail.com ). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks SOOO Much!!!


----------



## Allandra (Nov 21, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

